# Overclocking AMD



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a problem with oc'ing an AMD 64 Socket 939 San Diego core 3700+

2.21 -starting
2.32 -currently

I want to get it up to 2.6 eventually, the temperature if fine when I oc, it's just I cant get it above what I have it now, I set it higher and it goes in a continuos loop of restarting, no clue why. It's not temperature because I check it all the time, could it be I have to turn up the voltage?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

A very good possiblity, usually when you lose stabity you need to turn up the voltage, but be careful, the more OCing you do the better your chances of buying a new CPU.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

It's an old CPU, I don't use AMD's right now, it's on an old unused PC.

So it's really no biggy if I bust it up lol . . .


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

AMD 64 Socket 939 San Diego core 3700+

Thats the old cpu?


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Which Asus mobo are you using? And what settings are you tweaking and their values?
(out of curiosity as I have the same chip and an Asus mobo)


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Cheese, by old I mean I don't use it and never will.

AvvY, the 3700+ isn't in the computer in my sig. It is on a different computer that I have and it has a Gigabyte mobo


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Your problem could be the board, Gigabyte is pure crap, and I have never had a Gigabyte board that took even a decent OC without locking up.


----------

